# May keeper does



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

These are my 2 may keeper does. They were being very photogenic today. Jigsaw is on the left and was born may 11th she was a twin but her sister didn't make it. Rose is on the right and was born may 9th. She is a twin her brother is for sale. If you look she had a dark spot in her cape. I was not sure if I was going to keep rose but she is a big improvement on her dam and her dam is 7 years old so might as well keep her to replace Tori when it's time for her to move on.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What beautiful girls!! I really love Jigsaw.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks I am very happy with them too. It still amazes me when I look at how nice they are then look at their parents. I can't believe they are out of their dams.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

